# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Arts doet aangifte van bedreiging journalist - RTL Nieuws

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Arts doet aangifte van bedreiging journalist*
*RTL Nieuws -** 13 okt 2006*
Een huisarts uit Capelle aan den IJssel heeft aangifte gedaan van bedreiging en uitlokking van geweld door een columnist. De huisarts, Hans van der Linde, is in de medische wereld erg bekend omdat hij vecht tegen de macht van medicijnfabrikanten. *...* 


Lees verder...

----------

